# Another swap ... how about a kerf maker swap?



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that the marking gauge swap is well under way, I was wondering if anyone might be interested in a kerf maker swap.

For those who don't know what a kerf maker is ...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/my-kerf-maker-50938/

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/featured/km-1-kerfmaker.html

http://lumberjocks.com/rance/blog/23842


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Chris,
Are
You going to manage this one?
I am
Interested as long as it isn't to big a rush. Still deciding on the box swap.
I will be watching to see where this goes


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure, I can manage it. I have an office job, so I spend alot of time at a desk with a computer in front of me.

Edit: I didn't know there was a box swap going on ... I guess I missed that one.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in on the Kerfmaker If you do it. Very worth the effort.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

